# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Cornelia Ritzke

## Odysseas22

Γερμανιδα αθλητρια και fitness model, που την πρωτοειδα απο κατι βίντεο δοκιμασιων στο youtube και εξελιχθηκε σε φονικη μηχανή στην πορεία

Εδώ ήταν στην αρχή του 2013 εμφανως πιο λίγα κιλα

----------


## Odysseas22

Μιλαμε για μεταμορφωση όχι αστεια και καποιοι επιμενουν να κανουν πως δεν καταλαβαινουν κ σφυριζουν αδιαφορα όταν η συζητηση παει σε ουσιες. Μιλαμε απλα για 100% μεταμορφωση. 

Ειναι σαν να μπαινεις Σταθης Ψαλτης και να βγαίνεις John Cena. Σεβομαι τις προσπαθειες ολων των ανθρωπων, αλλα καποια πραγματα ειναι ακαταρθωτα. Ειδικα σε διαστημα 1 ετους. 

Δε θέλω να γινομαι εριστικός καθενας ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματά του

οι φωτος της παντως αν μη τι αλλο ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων

----------


## beefmeup

ωραια ειναι, χωρις να χανει σε θηλυκοτητα κ δειχνει κ πολυ γυμνασμενη...
εγω παλι ομως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα σε σχεση με το 2013 που αναφερεις...οκ, ειναι πιο γυμνασμενη, με περισοτερη μυικοτητα, αλλα σε λιπος δεν πρεπει να εχει πεσει κ πολυ απο τοτε..οπως το γραφεις, ειναι λες κ ανεβηκε 2 κατηγοριες μεσα σε 4 χρονια..θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι ανεφικτο το αποτελεσμα αυτο, εφ'οσον ομως, τα κανεις ολα on spot, κ εισαι κ ρομποτακι..εχω δει κ πολυ πιο "στεγνες" κ με μεγαλυτερη μυικοτητα που υποστηριζουν οτι ειναι νατουραλ...

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> ωραια ειναι, χωρις να χανει σε θηλυκοτητα κ δειχνει κ *πολυ γυμνασμενη.*..


Εγώ έτσι είμαι στην υπερτροφία (χωρίς κοιλιακούς) βέβαια χάνω λίγο απ'την θηλυκοτητά μου  :01. Razz: 




> Μιλαμε για μεταμορφωση όχι αστεια και καποιοι επιμενουν να κανουν πως δεν καταλαβαινουν κ σφυριζουν αδιαφορα όταν η συζητηση παει σε ουσιες. Μιλαμε απλα για 100% μεταμορφωση.
> 
> Ειναι σαν να μπαινεις Σταθης Ψαλτης και να βγαίνεις John Cena. Σεβομαι τις προσπαθειες ολων των ανθρωπων, αλλα καποια πραγματα ειναι ακαταρθωτα. Ειδικα σε διαστημα 1 ετους.
> 
> Δε θέλω να γινομαι εριστικός καθενας ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματά του
> 
> οι φωτος της παντως αν μη τι αλλο ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων


@ Odysseas22

Να σου θυμίσω τι έλεγες για το 5% σωματικό λίπος ; :01. Razz: 


Κατα τ'άλλα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ η Κορνηλία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> βέβαια χάνω λίγο απ'την θηλυκοτητά μου


αρκει να ξυριζεις γαμπα κ ολα καλα :08. Turtle: 

ξεχασα να αναφερω πριν,  οτι οι φωτο αυτες ειναι τραβηγμενες επαγγελματικα, οποτε δεν ειναι 100% καθαρες απο επεξεργασια..

----------


## Odysseas22

Ναι δε λέω, η συγκεκριμένη ειδικά πρέπει να ήταν ρομποτάκι και πεθαινω για γυναικες που προσπαθούν πολύ και δεν τα βάζουν κατω.

Αν πας στο 20:20 του βιντεο βλέπεις πως το θελει πολύ αυτο που κανει, δεν το κανει μονο από εμφανιση, ουτε γυμναζει μονο οπίσθια οπως κανουν ορισμενα fitness models.

Αυτη η σελιδα στο youtube εχει πολυ πλακα εχει ολο δοκιμασιες στις οποιες υποβαλουν bodybuilders powerlifters, και διαφορες αλλες κατηγοριες. Την ειδα σε ενα βιντεο κ δεν την καταλαβα εχει γινει διπλασια
μαλλον δεν ειναι ενδεικτικες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα  :01. Unsure:  Ψαξτε το αμα γουσταρετε τη φαση ειναι θηριο και αισθητικα κ από δυναμη

----------


## lila_1

Σιγά τη διαφορά ρε. Επίσης οι φωτογραφίες ειναι επεξεργασμένες
Αυτό που έκανε, το κάνεις εύκολα σε λιγότερο από χρόνο. Αν έκανε όντως κάτι, γιατί δεν βλέπω παραπάνω μυικότητα στο σώμα της.

Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο

----------


## Odysseas22

Ναι αλλα οι γυναικες γενικα δεν παιρνουν ευκολα μυικοτητα, μεσα σε ενα χρονο εγινε απο skinny bitch, fitness muscular hottie



Βρειτε τις διαφορες και κερδιστε 100,000 ευρώ χαχα

----------


## lila_1

ποιος ειπε οτι δεν παίρνουν ευκολα? Η μυικότητα μπαίνει με την ίδια ταχύτητα σε άντρες-γυναίκες.

Δεν έκανε τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, από πρίν ήταν γυμνασμένη, στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται ελαφρώς πιο μπαλαρισμένη. Κ αυτό από φωτογραφίες μόνο...

----------

